# Good news



## getere (May 22, 2009)

Just to say all ready to go.
Got G4 visas for the family and I today.
Will be in DC for a week in Dec and then back in Jan. Will be working in DC.
Plan is to get short term accomodation in a good school district so I can register my kids for school to start next year. Then we can look for something permanent around the same area later on.
Please suggestions are welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

getere said:


> Just to say all ready to go.
> Got G4 visas for the family and I today.
> Will be in DC for a week in Dec and then back in Jan. Will be working in DC.
> Plan is to get short term accomodation in a good school district so I can register my kids for school to start next year. Then we can look for something permanent around the same area later on.
> ...


G4s an unusual one -- though not for DC I wouldn't think. Bit sparse on the ground here in Arizona, though!

Renting before buying is indeed the way to go. And being a funny foreigner with no credit history but looking for a rental is probably easier in DC and the suburbs than anywhere else, too.


----------

